# Smooch-Dec. 7, 2013-Three Years at the Rainbow Bridge...



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Big hugs, Karen. I know we still miss them. Smooch was so lucky to be your beloved companion.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thjnking of you today Karen, (((((((HuGS)))))) beautiful story....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of you today..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Mom and Dad miss you and love you.:wave:

You will always be our SWEET GIRL!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to you today Karen on this sad anniversary. 

Our bridge babies are always a part of us and live forever in our hearts.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

2010 was a hard year for so many of us here, hugs to you. Always stings a bit no matter how many years go by. Glad Tonka and Tucker have helped heal your heart.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I knew what today was for you and wanted to send you a hug, feels like it was so long ago sometimes. I couldn't read the poem though, tears are just coming like a waterfall with me this time of year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending hugs and prayers on this sad anniversary.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Anniversaries are so hard. I hope it brings you comfort knowing Smooch is running and playing with all the Rainbow Bridge boys and girls.

She so lucky you found her and gave her the amazing life she had. I mean, a pool with her own floaties? 

(((((HUGS))))) Karen


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Smooch was a lovely girl and I know she had a wonderful life with you. I think it's always hard especially around the holidays -- often a lot of memories. Remember the happy times.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

2010 was a tough year for us as well. I hope today brought you many happy memories of sweet Smooch.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thinking of you and your husband. Thank you for sharing the photos of Smooch. What a sweet and pretty girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Smooch was lovely, Karen. I know she watches over you and always will.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking of you ---- Hugs and more hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hard day to remember. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Ken. Hugs.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hugs to you Karen. Anniversaries are difficult Smooch was so lucky to have been loved by you. She was a beautiful girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*



dborgers said:


> Anniversaries are so hard. I hope it brings you comfort knowing Smooch is running and playing with all the Rainbow Bridge boys and girls.
> 
> She so lucky you found her and gave her the amazing life she had. I mean, a pool with her own floaties?
> 
> (((((HUGS))))) Karen


Smooch didn't really care much for the pool and at that time Ken and I didn't really encourage she and Snobear to come in. I know Smooch, Snobear and all of our fur babies are having a grand time at the Rainbow Bridge and waiting for the reunion!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thinking of you Karen I know how hard it is hugs


----------

